# A few more pics from Madison



## jblanford (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sorry I didn't take more, I spent most of the time just drooling, but I did get a couple. Jim.
The first two are Orchid Garden Center (Chuck Acker's) and his Phrag. kovachii.











Then one from the Madison OS display.





One of the Batavia OS display.






And two of Tom Kalina's Paph basket.











Again sorry I didn't take more. ENJOY.


----------



## nikv (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you for sharing these lovely photos! That PK is amazing!


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures. The picture of the Madison Society display is actually the Wisconsin Orchid Society Display. Our display had the garden arch in it and received the best in class award:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, both of you, for the tour.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you for sharing!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats Gary! Thanx for the photos JB!


----------



## Hien (Feb 2, 2009)

Three consecutive blooms on the kovachii, wow.
Thanks


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Jim and GaryB


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 3, 2009)

The kovachii looks better in this pic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 3, 2009)

Jim,

Forgot to mention... Your fairrieanum was gorgeous. Unfortunately, there are cultural awards with 30+ flowers. Keep growing, don't divide, repeat...  

-Ernie


----------



## P-chan (Feb 4, 2009)

Gorgeous as usual! Thanks! :clap:


----------

